# Current setup



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Here is my fist setup, I feel I have just completed this today. I got my classic a few weeks ago and have gone through all of the standard modifications. I have fitted the silvia steam wand and reduced the pressure to 9 bar. I have a 15g VST basket and a made by knock tamper. A naked portafilter from happy donkey.

My rocky had been modified by using PTFE tape around the threads to really tighten it up. The button is held open to make it step less and I've added a metric tape to allow me to really fine tune the grind. I really didn't think this would be necessary when I started out but the difference in pour between steps on the rocky is over 4 seconds! I will replace the burrs soon on this second hand machine because I'm grinding very close to 0.

I'm sticking with workshop beans until I really feel I'm consistent before trying others. Also once I'm sure I'm making good shots for latte I will try to learn to love straight espresso.

I just poured a 26 second shot to 26g from 15g of beans so I really feel I have it dialled in now, tasted fantastic. Couldn't resist slipping in another picture of my best art, yet to be recreated!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

looks great, very clean and tidy setup too


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks great! I had a rocky too and the ptfe tape and stepless mod is essential.


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Same setup as mine except I got hold of a mc2 instead of the rocky - pressure valve looks ace have you borrowed it through the forum or made it yourself?


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

I made it myself today, I couldn't get hold of one and didn't want to wait! It was only £10 to do it myself.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Sounds ace - I was just trawling through the pressure measuring blind baskets on here, I think your idea is maybe abit easier and probably cheaper is it a standard metric thread on the standard gaggia pf?


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Not my idea, see page 1

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showpost.php?p=39616


----------

